# Trout fishing in October/November



## levi moore (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm newer to trout fishing. Im wanting to take a trip to the gates of the ausable in a week can anyone tell me if its a good time of year to fish the river for brookies and browns


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Season might be done on those fish, just rainbow open


----------



## levi moore (Feb 28, 2017)

buckshot2 said:


> Season might be done on those fish, just rainbow open


So how is the rainbow fishing around there is it worth a 3 hr drive from down state


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

levi moore said:


> Hello everyone I'm newer to trout fishing. Im wanting to take a trip to the gates of the ausable in a week can anyone tell me if its a good time of year to fish the river for brookies and browns


Regular trout season is closed, you need to look at the extended season streams type 3 & 4.


----------



## levi moore (Feb 28, 2017)

-Axiom- said:


> Regular trout season is closed, you need to look at the extended season streams type 3 & 4.


Okay thanks for the help! I appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

If you are heading to Gates they will put you on water open all year....just different restrictions.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

My favorite brown trout fishing is right now...streamer season!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Levi, it is typically good fishing this time of year. Streamer heaven if you're in to that. Plenty of water to fish legally you just can't keep. I have no idea what the first few responses were referring to. The area around Gates is fine to fish.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Levi, do you fly fish? I may have an open seat in my boat some days next week if you decide you want go. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: 2 mich sprtsmn levi:Welcome:


----------



## fishtruckdriver (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey BassFisher91 we still need to get together and throw some streamers. Doing Mio down tomorrow but the weather looks to be a little bit to nice. Fishtruckdriver


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

If you are streamer fishing, and see a redd, please pass it up. There will be other pre and post spawn fish this time of year.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Many, many miles of open water up there. Is there anywhere in the State where you can keep brooks an browns now? I don't think so. If you want to restrict yourself by only fishing to keep fish I guess that's your choice but you haven't said that's what you want to do. 

Streamers for big fish is a good option, smaller streamers, <3", will produce numbers and so will nymphs. If it is overcast and drizzling you have a good shot at dry fly action with Olives. Fish definitely have the feed bags on and crowds are way down. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## levi moore (Feb 28, 2017)

kzoofisher said:


> Many, many miles of open water up there. Is there anywhere in the State where you can keep brooks an browns now? I don't think so. If you want to restrict yourself by only fishing to keep fish I guess that's your choice but you haven't said that's what you want to do.
> 
> Streamers for big fish is a good option, smaller streamers, <3", will produce numbers and so will nymphs. If it is overcast and drizzling you have a good shot at dry fly action with Olives. Fish definitely have the feed bags on and crowds are way down. Enjoy yourself.


Yeah Im not into keeping them just into catching some and enjoying the scenery out there


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

You'll have a great time. Wade carefully and quietly, nymph upstream and everything else down. The trout are spooky but stalk them and you'll be fine. When you approach a shallow spot or bend take a minute to eye the skinny water and inside of the bend, active feeders will often be there. If you spot one try drifting a nymph to him or swinging a wet will often produce too.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

fishtruckdriver said:


> Hey BassFisher91 we still need to get together and throw some streamers. Doing Mio down tomorrow but the weather looks to be a little bit to nice. Fishtruckdriver


Sent you a PM


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Update to anyone thinking about fishing. Wait. The rivers are absolutely blown and very dangerous.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

kzoofisher said:


> Many, many miles of open water up there. Is there anywhere in the State where you can keep brooks an browns now? I don't think so. If you want to restrict yourself by only fishing to keep fish I guess that's your choice but you haven't said that's what you want to do.
> 
> Streamers for big fish is a good option, smaller streamers, <3", will produce numbers and so will nymphs. If it is overcast and drizzling you have a good shot at dry fly action with Olives. Fish definitely have the feed bags on and crowds are way down. Enjoy yourself.


What size leader and tippet do you recommend?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

In the upper water I would nymph with a 9' 4x so I could easily switch to 5x or 6x if the olives start. Dropper of the same rating when I fish two flies, heaviest fly closest to me. That's purely a personal preference and seems to be random whether folks prefer the heavier fly front or back.

Streamers would be a 7 1/2' 2x or tie up 18" of 15#, 2' of 10-12# and 3' of 8#. I save my used hex leaders for mousing and streamers because if the fish are the least bit leader shy you're not going to get takers anyway. I'll trash them when they get down to <6'. 

In the lower water I always use the tied streamer leaders though I know plenty of guys who do just as well with a two piece leader of 15# and 12# and some who just go with straight 10#. Reaction strikes don't require a lot of delicacy, whatever you can put on target will do. I never nymph down there anymore, streamers and dries only. Funny, because I used to be able to get on pods of fish on shelves, inside bends and the top of holes and do quite well. That was when I was young and could spend 12 hours exploring spots and picking them apart.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Update to anyone thinking about fishing. Wait. The rivers are absolutely blown and very dangerous.


I have this coming week and next week off. This flow is bad timing for me.... what is considered a fishable (wading) flow?


----------



## hardmaple73 (Jan 24, 2013)

jampg said:


> I have this coming week and next week off. This flow is bad timing for me.... what is considered a fishable (wading) flow?


Levels are fishable in lower ausable as of this morning.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report although I was hoping to fish the upper stretches. Looks like I'm waiting... bow hunting will keep me occupied for most of the time.


----------



## DrMeyer (Jun 14, 2017)

Solid info, as always.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I was at Gate's on Tuesday. Water was high and moving fast. With all the rain, its got to be higher.


----------

